# wishing Art a Happy birthday



## butcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Happy birthday, artart47, Have a golden one.


----------



## Shark (Dec 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday Art!!!

I hope the house is continuing to come along and you're doing well!

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Dec 19, 2018)

Best wishes Art. 8)


----------



## kurtak (Dec 19, 2018)

Happy Birthday Art 8) :G 

Kurt


----------



## nickvc (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy birthday 8)


----------



## artart47 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi my friends!
To everyone who posted birthday wishes back on Dec. 18th, Thank you and I appreciate it! 
Sorry for the long absence. A lot been happening, working near the U.P. quite a bit, had no time to look for gold. Did enough to pay off the farmhouse. Still been collecting. Just got back to Wisconsin. Was in Ft Walton Beach, Fl. learning to fly paramotors. Going back April 10th for further training.
Miss everyone. I'll be getting back to the precious metal pretty soon.
Wish all of you great prospecting. 
Later! Art.
.


----------



## butcher (Mar 6, 2019)

Sounds like great fun flying over the beach and playing with the metal detector in the sands.


----------



## Shark (Mar 6, 2019)

Fort Walton has grown a lot the past few years but has always been a good place to fish and hang out on the beach. I have fished about all that area from Pensacola to Saint Georges Island for several years and seldom fails to produce some excitement. Remind me the next time your coming down, and maybe we can work something out and get together for a cup of coffee or something.


----------



## artart47 (Mar 7, 2019)

Shark!
I'm coming down on April 10th thru the 17th. I got a hotel room in Destin and will be training on the beach on air force property two miles west of Destin. 
I'd love to get together. I'll pm you my phone number.


----------

